# Canon 1D Mark IV or 1Dx?



## tiger82 (May 29, 2014)

I finally have enough funds to purchase either a 1Dx but I am not sure if it is that much better than a 1D Mark IV. I can compare the specs but I'd like to hear from those who currently own both bodies. Is the 1Dx worth the price of TWO 1D Mark IVs? Are the better specs worth the extra expense? Thanks in advance


----------



## Steve Todd (May 29, 2014)

I am fortunate enough to have both bodies. And both of them produce outstanding images. I actuall had two 1D4 bodies until Nov 2012, when I sold one of them in order to buy the 1DX. After giving the 1DX a good workout to get familiar with the differences, I find myself using both of them on a regular basis. Depending on the type of shooting I am doing, I will generally use the 1D4 fitted with my 100-400 for wildlife. Although the 1DX works just as well for wildlife, I like the 1.3 crop factor of the 1D4 when not using a 1.4X or 2X TC. The 1DX get used the most with my 24-70, 2.8 L II. If I am traveling, I will usually carry the 1DX with my 28-300L as an all-in-one combination. That allows me to cover just about any subject with one lens and eliminates lens changes on the go. I don't think you can go wrong with either body! However, If I could only keep just one of my two bodies, I would have to pick the 1DX. It really is that much better!


----------



## TexPhoto (May 29, 2014)

I have a 1D IV and love it. I have used a 1DX briefly, and it is a better camera. But the real issue is what are you going to hang off the front. A IV with a 70-200f2.8 IS II, will shoot so much better than an X with a body cap. 

Now what are you shooting? If mostly daytime sports like me, the IV is the better choice. Low light weddings etc... iDX, but then a 5DIII or even 6D might be the better choice.

If money is an issue, I'd say buy a IV, especially now when X is still the newest but might get updated anytime.


----------



## rdalrt (May 29, 2014)

Need to know what you shoot. Or are planning on shooting. No doubt the 1dx is the better camera. But depending on what you are doing, two 1d4's may be the better option.


----------



## Michael_pfh (May 29, 2014)

I upgraded from 1D4 to 1DX earlier this year and must say that the 1DX is the better camera - however I wish I would have kept the 1D4 as back-up body as I miss the in-built 1.3x teleconverter whenever I am using a big white...


----------



## barton springs (May 29, 2014)

I got the 1DX right after it came out. Already had 2x Mark IV's and 2x Mark III's. I now have the 2x Mark IV's and the 1DX. I shoot only action sports for a living anything else is personal fun stuff which I use the 1DX for. For work I use the 1.3 crop Mark IV's and go to the 1DX only in very low light situations. I do better work away from full frame. 

<off topic> Canon sent me a 5D Mark III to try out just after release and that was a total disaster trying to use that full frame thing with no grip for what I do... not that they were trying to get a action shooter to switch to what I refer to as a wedding camera 

If you can really get two Mark IV's for the price of one 1DX it's a no brainer. The Mark IV is an awesome tool and super good in low light just not as good as 1DX. I wish the 1DX could change crop factor like Nikon.


----------



## tiger82 (May 29, 2014)

I shoot a 5D Mark II for portraits, landscapes, architecture, etc. I need the 1D Mark IV or 1Dx to shoot sports and dance so my venues can be bright outdoors, poorly lit arenas, dimly lit theaters and stages, etc. I need to capture motion in a variety of lighting.

As for lenses, all Ls: 8-15 f/4, 16-35 II f/2.8, 24-70 I f/2.8 , 50 f/1.2 70-200 IS I f/2.8, and 200 IS f/2 plus 1.4x and 2.0x II TCs

I traded in my 7D for a 70D to limp along with better low light capability. I sold my 7D for $1100 and got the 70D for $949 last Christmas. I just sold my 1D3 to raise more funds.


----------



## AlanF (May 29, 2014)

Michael_pfh said:


> I upgraded from 1D4 to 1DX earlier this year and must say that the 1DX is the better camera - however I wish I would have kept the 1D4 as back-up body as I miss the in-built 1.3x teleconverter whenever I am using a big white...



The teleconverter factor depends on the megapixel density, not the relative field of view. The sizes of the pixels on the 1D4, IDX and 5DIII are 5.7, 6.9 and 6.25 µ, which gives a 1.21x TC for the 1D4 over the 1DX and 1.096 over the 5DIII.


----------



## danski0224 (May 29, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> I shoot a 5D Mark II for portraits, landscapes, architecture, etc. I need the 1D Mark IV or 1Dx to shoot sports and dance so my venues can be bright outdoors, poorly lit arenas, dimly lit theaters and stages, etc. I need to capture motion in a variety of lighting.
> 
> As for lenses, all Ls: 8-15 f/4, 16-35 II f/2.8, 24-70 I f/2.8 , 50 f/1.2 70-200 IS I f/2.8, and 200 IS f/2 plus 1.4x and 2.0x II TCs
> 
> I traded in my 7D for a 70D to limp along with better low light capability. I sold my 7D for $1100 and got the 70D for $949 last Christmas. I just sold my 1D3 to raise more funds.



The 1DX will focus better than the 1DIV in low or poor light. 

The X does not have the same focus point illumination in the viewfinder as prior 1D series bodies. 

You get full compatibility with the 600RT flash system with the X.

There is little "crop factor" difference between the X and IV.

Based on the quoted post above, I'd suggest the 1DX. 

The only ? is compatibility between your 200/2 and the X.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 29, 2014)

The 1DX will focus better than the 1DIV in low or poor light. 

The X does not have the same focus point illumination in the viewfinder as prior 1D series bodies. 

You get full compatibility with the 600RT flash system with the X.

There is little "crop factor" difference between the X and IV.

Based on the quoted post above, I'd suggest the 1DX. 

The only ? is compatibility between your 200/2 and the X.
[/quote]

I would echo the above comments - except that I don't have a 200 F2 so I can't comment on that.
I had my 1D4 for about 4 months after I bought the 1DX so I had plenty of time to compare them. Firstly they are both excellent cameras and either would be a very good choice.
To me the negatives of the 1DX are: 
1. It is heavier, when wildlife shooting I often carry 50lbs, that little extra does not help - though it's worth it.
2. Battery life is shorter, not enough to matter to me but there is a difference.
3. The loss of the 1.3 crop. My 2 main lenses (by usage) are a Canon 300 F2.8 L IS and a Canon 800 F5.6 L IS so, in theory, I am losing 90 to 240mm in field of view. In practice, however, the difference appears considerably less than the 1.3 difference would suggest.
4. Unlike the rest of the planet I don't like the new menu system - though it is quite usable.

Everything else is positive. The AF is faster and more accurate as is the metering. The IQ is better (though both are awfully good). The buttons/dials are better, this is not as daft as it sounds, as this allows quicker navigation of menus/options etc. More importantly I find the shutter release to be more tactile (is that the right word??) allowing single shots to easily be taken in high speed mode and better timing of shots.
Overall I am on target and shooting just a little quicker with the 1DX vs the 1D4, and the results are better with fewer OOF shots.

Much as I am impressed by the 1DX the difference is not night and day, it is just that bit better in nearly all respects. If you have the budget and don't want/need any new glass the I would say go for it! On the other hand if you feel the need for a lens or two then I would go for the 1D4, especially if silly ISO performance is not top of your list. I used my 1D4 happily at ISO 3200 and would push to 6400 when necessary - with the 1DX those figures are 8000 and 16000 respectively.


----------



## mackguyver (May 29, 2014)

I'm still a newbie to the 1D club, but I think the firmware update resolved the 200 f/2 IS and 800 f/5.6 IS issues, so if johnf3f says his 800 works, the 200 should as well. Also, johnf3f, I miss the old menus as well, with the 5DIII being my first introduction to the new ones. You get used to them but it was nice to have all of the Cf in one place.

As for my 2 cents on this post, I absolutely love the 1D X but have many friends with the Mk IV who love that camera. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Viggo (May 29, 2014)

I had the 1d3 and 1d4 previously, but the 1dx, to me, is like coming home. It's the best camera I have ever used. And the thing is, I have no desire about an upgrade like I did with the others I felt
Lacking in certain areas, sensor size and AF being two.

As for 1dX And 200 f2, my ultimate dream combo, and boy does it deliver ! It does not ever do anything than put a big smile to my face, I'm surprised and impressed with every shot. Be aware of nailing focus with it on Fullframe is something to practice a bit, but do not ever stop it down ;D


----------



## Halfrack (May 30, 2014)

After reading his glass options, I'm thinking a single IV and a round of upgrades to his 24-70 and 70-200 IS, plus a 6D? Having 2 identical bodies makes moving between them much easier, but it seems that you're all over the board, and sinking your entire budget into a single X isn't going to solve all your issues at once.

Not that spending money isn't fun, but hitting these upgrades now would make adding a 1Dx in a year just that much stronger overall.


----------



## eml58 (May 30, 2014)

I have owned the 1DMK IV since it's release, I also currently own 2 x 1Dx Bodies, both the 1DMK IV & 1Dx are amazingly good Cameras, as long as the Price Point isn't a factor, there's very little between them.

The 1DMK IV is older Tech, the 1.3 Crop Factor I like, which is the Main reason why I still keep the 1DMK IV, for Wildlife it's "reach" is at times very useful, I also do Underwater Photography & I use this Body for my Macro Imaging, effectively get's me closer than say the 5DMK III. The body is lighter & smaller than the 1Dx, Files from this Body are very good.

The issue with the 200f/2 is in the synchronisation between the older Big Whites & the 1Dx/5DMK III, in particular the 200f/2, you get a clicking sound in the AF motor on the Lens, when I went to the 1Dx I needed to send into Canon my 200f/2, 300f/2.8 II, 400f/2.8 II, and have new firmware uploaded to the Lenses, this wasn't required with the newer 200-400f/4 & 600f/4 II.

With the 1Dx you are getting up to date Tech, a huge improvement in the AF, 61 Point AF system, if your shooting fast moving subjects this is a huge boon to your Imaging, the Body is heavier & slightly larger than the IV, but until I go back to the IV I don't really notice it.

The 1Dx is compatible with the 600EX RT & ST E3 RT, this system is much better & so much more usable than the 580EX system, the new Flash system is not fully compatible with any Canon Cameras except the 1Dx & 5DMK III.

I do like the 1DMK IV, and if price is an issue I wouldn't hesitate in recommending this Body, but if price isn't an issue, I'de recommend the 1Dx, and in a Perfect world a 2nd Hand 1DMK IV as back up & something that gives you a little extra reach on your Large Whites.

If you haven't owned either, both will be great Cameras for you, having owned both, there's a real difference going from the 1DMK IV to the 1Dx, and it's all Positive.


----------



## tiger82 (May 30, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> After reading his glass options, I'm thinking a single IV and a round of upgrades to his 24-70 and 70-200 IS, plus a 6D? Having 2 identical bodies makes moving between them much easier, but it seems that you're all over the board, and sinking your entire budget into a single X isn't going to solve all your issues at once.
> 
> Not that spending money isn't fun, but hitting these upgrades now would make adding a 1Dx in a year just that much stronger overall.



I thought I was clear that I need to shoot both indoor and outdoor action so upgrading lenses I already have and getting a 6D will not provide a solution. Thanks for your input and for everyone who stayed on topic, you gave me tremendous insight. Since I have a respite between fall sports and late fall dance performances, I can wait a bit for the purchase. I have 2 more CPS 1Dx loaners to cover anything that may come up that I can't cover with my 5D2 and 70D. I know I can't cover volleyball in the venues I shoot so I think I will opt for a 1Dx just before volleyball season starts. Hopefully, Canon will have made announcements before my next purchase and drive the price down. If the announcement means I wait for the new camera rather than the 1Dx, then I can rent as needed.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 30, 2014)

Have you considered a 1D4 and a 5Dmk3? the %dmk3 while on 6fps still has an amazing AF system and is well suited to action. Im not a spray and pray guy so i don't machine gun I shoot in short bursts or time shots so the 6FPS is not much of an issue for me. also should a new 1D model come out and the 1Dx price drops the 5D3 will lose less and you can sell it and grab a cheap 1Dx or keep the 3 as a 3rd cam with a wide angle on, also its silent shutter is very very worth while. Not sure if you plan on shooting tennis or golf but the silent shutter would be gold for these.


----------



## tiger82 (May 30, 2014)

A 5D2/5D3 does not fit my needs and a 10-12fps burst is not spray and pray when it comes to action. My reaction time coupled with my anticipation of movement I want to capture means I may be early or late by 1/10th of a second and 10/12fps makes it more likely that the camera will make up for my bad timing. I am more likely to capture that shot in a 1 second sequence. 6fps means that if I am off by 0.16seconds, I am likely to miss the moment I want. Split second timing is not as critical with a higher frame rate. 12fps means I will get a shot in between every frame in a 6fps body. That is why I am willing to pay the premium for a 1Dx or a 1D4. My departed 1D3 was great with 10fps in daylight but unusable in a dimly lit arena or theater.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 30, 2014)

I had both. I sold a 5D3 and my 1D4 to buy a 2nd 1Dx. But I have the lenses (300 f/2.8 and 400 f/2.8 ) to shoot sports. My recommendation to you, based upon your lenses, would be to get the 1Dx. It fits both of what you need: low-light and sports. My worry is that you are missing a long lens now should you decide to amp up your sports shooting and do field sports. Otherwise, you would have sufficient lenses for indoors and the ISO performance, as well as superior tracking abilities. The 1D4 was not nearly as good as the 1Dx at ISO 6400 and we all know that can be a common ISO in tough lighting. I have a few basketball galleries, all shot at ISO 5000 on a 1Dx and every file is perfectly clean after applying only a 40 in NR setting LR. The 1D4 took more work, if it could be done. The 1Dx's AF system is noticeable "snappier" than the 1D4, and the 1D4 is in my opinion more accurate than the 5D3. 

Either way, 1Dx or 1D4, the outer points rarely miss, even at wide apertures. That's the difference between the 1D/1Ds lines and the other lines. 

1Dx you can now do Manual mode, auto ISO, and exposure compensation. That might be really handy during sports.

I must say though, that both are great cameras. If I would buy a backup to the 1Dx, if I didn't have one, I might consider a 1D4 again. In my opinion the 1D4 is still Canon's 2nd best camera. Did you know the flash sync speed on the 1D4 is 1/300s? Pretty cool!


----------



## ppix (May 30, 2014)

barton springs said:


> I wish the 1DX could change crop factor like Nikon.


+1


----------



## ppix (May 30, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> I finally have enough funds to purchase either a 1Dx but I am not sure if it is that much better than a 1D Mark IV. I can compare the specs but I'd like to hear from those who currently own both bodies. Is the 1Dx worth the price of TWO 1D Mark IVs? Are the better specs worth the extra expense? Thanks in advance


I own both. Since getting my 1DX, my Mark IV has lived a pretty lonely life of neglect in my camera bag waiting for my 1DX to fail. I shoot a lot of gymnastics and dance. I choose to use my 1DX with a 1.4x III extender on either my 70-200 f/2.8 II or my 200 f/1.8 over using my Mark IV with these lenses without an extender. The JPGs straight of the 1DX are phenomenal. This happens to be what I shot the most. I just picked up a 2nd 1DX because I have a bazillion clicks (fast approaching 1,000,000) on my original 1DX.

John


----------



## TexPhoto (May 30, 2014)

ppix said:


> barton springs said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the 1DX could change crop factor like Nikon.
> ...



Why? There are only 3 positives I see to the variable crop factor. 
1. Nikon cameras FF cameras can take crop lenses from Nikon. But Canon FF can take crop lenses from 3rd pard companies. Are there really any Canon crop lenses you need to have but can't replace with a Sigma, or Tokina?
2. You save space on the memory card. With 32,64, and 128GB cards under $100, is this really still an issue?
3. I don't have to crop as much in post. SO what, a little more work. What about the photos that are saved because your subject is off center and not cutoff by the frame? 

Not trying to argue here, but I like the crop factor of cameras that cram more pixels into a smaller space when I need more reach fro a telephoto lens. But an 18MP 1DX photo cropped in software to Canon's 1.6X factor is a 7MP photo. Same in camera as if it was done in post. Only difference is in post I can move my 7MP around, or crop less or not at all.

If you are moving from crop to FF, losing a lens or 2 is a bitter pill to swallow, but hey.


----------



## tiger82 (May 30, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> But I have the lenses (300 f/2.8 and 400 f/2.8 ) to shoot sports. My recommendation to you, based upon your lenses, would be to get the 1Dx. It fits both of what you need: low-light and sports. My worry is that you are missing a long lens now should you decide to amp up your sports shooting and do field sports. Otherwise, you would have sufficient lenses for indoors and the ISO performance, as well as superior tracking abilities. The 1D4 was not nearly as good as the 1Dx at ISO 6400 and we all know that can be a common ISO in tough lighting. I have a few basketball galleries, all shot at ISO 5000 on a 1Dx and every file is perfectly clean after applying only a 40 in NR setting LR. The 1D4 took more work, if it could be done. The 1Dx's AF system is noticeable "snappier" than the 1D4, and the 1D4 is in my opinion more accurate than the 5D3.



When I make the switch, I plan to limp along using my 200 f/2 with a 1.4xTC or 2.0x TC which should hopefully be fine on a 1Dx outdoors and stay with the 70-200 in arenas. It's a tradeoff between the best IQ and capturing the moment. The best lenses don't do me any good if I don't capture the right moment.


----------



## ppix (May 30, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> ppix said:
> 
> 
> > barton springs said:
> ...



My images go straight from the camera to my viewing stations to sell to my customers onsite. No post processing done at all, unless prints are bought. Digital sales are done onsite via USB flash drives. So getting it right in the camera is of paramount importance. Additional, selected images are sent straight to multiple 46" monitors, or at bigger competitions projected onto 20' screens on either side of the stage. Appropriately cropping in camera makes a much bigger impression on the customers when viewing on either the viewing stations or slideshow screens. With the Nikon bodies you can program a button to change crop mode on the fly. When I owned a D3S I learned how to do this as effectively as zooming the zoom ring.

Finally, I never shoot these events at full resolution or using RAW. With several shooters, shooting up to 600 competitors/day, we can easily take 100,000 images over a weekend. 8-12 megapixel is more than enough for what we need. 

John


----------



## verysimplejason (May 30, 2014)

ppix said:


> barton springs said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the 1DX could change crop factor like Nikon.
> ...



You can just crop it in the post. It's almost the same to as what as Nikon FF does. APS-C on the other hand is different due to resolution.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 30, 2014)

ppix said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > ppix said:
> ...



Canon doesn't offer in-cam cropping. So, this isn't helping at all. That's a really tough job, though, and I'm not envious of you. Even for bigger schools I shoot for I still get plenty of time to crop and pp.


----------



## mackguyver (May 30, 2014)

Guys, while I understand that the cropping can be helpful on the Nikons, my understanding is that they created the DX mode so it would automatically turn on when a crop (DX) lens was mounted. Unlike Canon's EF-S lenses that can't be mounted on EF cameras, the Nikon DX lenses can be mounted on FX (full frame) bodies. 

Canon's solution, in part, to the workflow issues has been the mRAW and sRAW files, along with multiple JPEG sizes and compression options.

Also, AlanF was right in saying that the increased MP of the 1D X over the Mk IV mean that after cropping, the 1D X files are just slightly smaller than the full IV files, meaning that the IV isn't really 1.3x more cropped.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 30, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'm still a newbie to the 1D club, but I think the firmware update resolved the 200 f/2 IS and 800 f/5.6 IS issues, so if johnf3f says his 800 works, the 200 should as well. Also, johnf3f, I miss the old menus as well, with the 5DIII being my first introduction to the new ones. You get used to them but it was nice to have all of the Cf in one place.
> 
> As for my 2 cents on this post, I absolutely love the 1D X but have many friends with the Mk IV who love that camera. I don't think you can go wrong with either.



I didn't realise there was an issue with the Canon 1DX and the Canon 800 F5.6. That's interesting as I have had some occasional anomalies with the IS on my 800. At the beginning of the year I turned the IS off and haven't missed it yet (faster AF). In fact I have now turned off the IS on all my lenses that have it and find them better/faster without it.
What I can say with certainty is that the IQ of the 1DX with my 800 is spot on even wide open and the AF is faster and more accurate than previously.

Although I have had the V2 firmware for a while now I have not yet found a need or want from the IS on my 800mm - frankly I would be happier without it. I must give it another try and see if the problem (?) is still there.


----------



## Halfrack (May 30, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > After reading his glass options, I'm thinking a single IV and a round of upgrades to his 24-70 and 70-200 IS, plus a 6D? Having 2 identical bodies makes moving between them much easier, but it seems that you're all over the board, and sinking your entire budget into a single X isn't going to solve all your issues at once.
> ...



I'm sorry if you didn't read it that I started with getting a single IV - aka 1D mk4 - and spending the balance on the lens upgrades. You seem to be overtly demanding on the performance of the bodies, and getting an extra FPS or two seems to be critical. Might I recommend you consider the AF drive performance while tracking of your current lenses - a 1Dx may be held back by their af speed especially if it's looking for focus confirmation.

You're already talking about limping along with your 200/2 - outdoors, so I'd also point out you're better off with a 300/400 2.8 IS lens otherwise you lose any of that added fps.

I don't disagree that the 1Dx would be all that you want, but you came here looking for opinions, and my opinion is to get the 1D mk4 and upgrade your glass.


----------



## Hannes (May 30, 2014)

Looking at UK prices you'd be able to get a used 1D4 and a 300/2.8 I for about the same money as a new 1DX


----------



## Act444 (May 31, 2014)

General questions I have along the same line of the topic...

How about these two cameras (specifically a 1D IV) vs, say, a 7D? There's nothing like the 7D but on occasion I will find myself shooting at a poorly lit ice show and I find the 7D can really struggle in those conditions. Yet, I don't want to give up the reach it offers over FF (I'm willing to give up SOME quality for greater reach to put more pixels on the subject)...I'm part of that long line queuing up for a 7D II...sold my 60D thinking it would be out last year and since the 70D wasn't available in time, picked up a used 7D. Great drive, much faster but really had a tough time in the dimly-lit arena. I *could* get by with the 7D for this year but I find myself looking for alternatives. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Richard8971 (May 31, 2014)

I know this is a little off topic but a good place to ask this. I have been wanting a 1D4 for quite some time but I don't know anyone personally who owns one to confirm or deny something that I have heard about the 1D4. I love the 1.6 crop and speed of my 7D, BUT I have talked to some online friends who own/have used the 1D4 and they swear it's a much better camera.

This is what I am trying to deny or confirm. I have heard the high ISO noise control of the 1D4 is horrible, no better than using a crop sensor. I cannot imagine this, because it IS a larger sensor than the 7D (or any other 1.6x crop sensor) and at 16MP (and being a 1.3x sensor) it's got larger pixels than most current crop sensors. 

Can anyone shed some light on this? Now, granted, it may not be as good as a FF sensor nor am I expecting it to be. I was just hoping that the noise control would be better than that on my 7D.

Thanks!

D


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 31, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> I know this is a little off topic but a good place to ask this. I have been wanting a 1D4 for quite some time but I don't know anyone personally who owns one to confirm or deny something that I have heard about the 1D4. I love the 1.6 crop and speed of my 7D, BUT I have talked to some online friends who own/have used the 1D4 and they swear it's a much better camera.
> 
> This is what I am trying to deny or confirm. I have heard the high ISO noise control of the 1D4 is horrible, no better than using a crop sensor. I cannot imagine this, because it IS a larger sensor than the 7D (or any other 1.6x crop sensor) and at 16MP (and being a 1.3x sensor) it's got larger pixels than most current crop sensors.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised at this question. The 1D4 smashes the living crap out of the 7D. And I have plenty of shots with the 1D4 at ISO 6400. Not as clean as the 1Dx, but cleaned up very nicely.


----------



## Richard8971 (May 31, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> I'm surprised at this question. The 1D4 smashes the living crap out of the 7D. And I have plenty of shots with the 1D4 at ISO 6400. Not as clean as the 1Dx, but cleaned up very nicely.



Please don't be surprised at my question. I can only go off of the mountains of reviews I read on the internet as I don't have a 1D4 to compare my 7D too. I have READ from some people that the 1D4 sucks with high ISO noise control, but I couldn't believe it because of the physical makeup of the 1D4. 

Thank you for taking the time to help me sort out my concerns. I believe the 1D4 will be a perfect upgrade to my 7D and I am seriously considering getting one.

D


----------



## Kerry B (May 31, 2014)

I recently traded in my 7D for a mint 1D Mk1v and have not regretted for one moment. Noise control is probably as much as 2.5 stops better than the 7D. It is quicker has better IQ and handles brilliantly. Don't miss the 1.6 crop on the 7D, the APH sensor just rocks.

I also have the 5D MK111 and whilst the 1V cannot quite match the image quality it still delivers amazing images.

The 1v is used for wildlife whereas the 5d is used for landscape, perfect.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 31, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> I recently traded in my 7D for a mint 1D Mk1v and have not regretted for one moment. Noise control is probably as much as 2.5 stops better than the 7D. It is quicker has better IQ and handles brilliantly. Don't miss the 1.6 crop on the 7D, the APH sensor just rocks.
> 
> I also have the 5D MK111 and whilst the 1V cannot quite match the image quality it still delivers amazing images.
> 
> The 1v is used for wildlife whereas the 5d is used for landscape, perfect.



For landscape, why not 6D? ;D


----------



## candyman (May 31, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > I recently traded in my 7D for a mint 1D Mk1v and have not regretted for one moment. Noise control is probably as much as 2.5 stops better than the 7D. It is quicker has better IQ and handles brilliantly. Don't miss the 1.6 crop on the 7D, the APH sensor just rocks.
> ...




I see the 5D MKIII as the advanced allround camera. Very good for different types of photography (portrait, landscape, sports - yes even sports) I use my 6D as light to carry camera for landscape, street- and indoor photography. And I see the 1Dx as the expert camera for BIF and Sports (of course can do all the rest very good as well)
Personally I was tempted to buy the 1D MKIV but from specs point of view - for me - less attractive
http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-vs-Canon_EOS-1D_Mark_IV


----------



## danski0224 (May 31, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> I know this is a little off topic but a good place to ask this. I have been wanting a 1D4 for quite some time but I don't know anyone personally who owns one to confirm or deny something that I have heard about the 1D4. I love the 1.6 crop and speed of my 7D, BUT I have talked to some online friends who own/have used the 1D4 and they swear it's a much better camera.
> 
> This is what I am trying to deny or confirm. I have heard the high ISO noise control of the 1D4 is horrible, no better than using a crop sensor. I cannot imagine this, because it IS a larger sensor than the 7D (or any other 1.6x crop sensor) and at 16MP (and being a 1.3x sensor) it's got larger pixels than most current crop sensors.
> 
> ...



The 1DIV is way better than the 7D in everyday use.

Yes, given ideal conditions/lighting, you may be able to stage a better image with a 7D. If those are the pictures you take, then get the 7D.

For everything else, the 1DIV will be a much better choice than the 7D.

There is another post in this thread from AlanF that provides some specifics about pixel size and crop ratio.

The 1DIV stands well with the current 5DIII and 1DX. Framing is different from APS-H to FF, but the image quality is very close. The 1DX is better at high ISO (6400+). 

The current cameras work with the 600RT flash system fully with all Canon gear.

The 1DIV doesn't grab focus in "low light" as well as the 1DX and there are differences in viewfinder illumination.

The 7D has spot focus where the 1DIV does not- unless you have those big white lenses with the focus button on them.

There are other numerous differences between the different cameras.

There is something in 1D files that allows much more latitude in post than files from "lesser" bodies. I don't know what it is, but it is there.

If the 1DIV is in your budget, I think you'll be happy with one.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 31, 2014)

Hannes said:


> Looking at UK prices you'd be able to get a used 1D4 and a 300/2.8 I for about the same money as a new 1DX



Where? A good, used, Canon 300 F2.8 L IS Mk1 is 3K+ a decent 1D4 is 1800+. That adds up to a lot more than my 1DX cost!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 4, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> Hannes said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at UK prices you'd be able to get a used 1D4 and a 300/2.8 I for about the same money as a new 1DX
> ...



The cheapest 300 f/2.8L I IS lens right now is $4500. Cheapest 1D Mark IV I could find in decent shape was $3000. Assuming you could buy a used 1Dx for about $5400, you would still have $2k left.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 4, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > Hannes said:
> ...



I should have said that those are UK prices. So a 300 F2.8 IS Mk1 + a used 1D4 would run around 4800 vs the 3600 that my 1DX cost new. The difference is about 1200 GBP/$2000 US so we are in the same ball park!


----------



## Hannes (Jun 14, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > johnf3f said:
> ...



Where did you find a 1DX for £3600? Even digitalrev charges £4000 for one and the official UK dealers want £4845 at the moment


----------

